# can i get a new barrel?????????????????????????????



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

i need a replacement barrel for my gamo 850 carbine but when i emailed gamo they never got back to me and when i called the phone number on the site they said the number was currently not in use !!!!! can any of you guys tell me were i can get a new barrel or know how to contact gamo any of this information would be very usefull and if any of you guys have a used barrel to a gamo 850 carbine or a gamo carbine sport that you would be willing to sell email me at [email protected] :beer:


----------

